# Moved to the Dark Side



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I went and purchased a CharGriller Akorn this weekend. I seasoned the grates yesterday and will probably start cooking on it tomorrow. The plan is to do chicken halves. I got this for those times when The Beast is not practical or I don't have time to babysit an offset smoker. The neat thing about the Akorn is it can be used like a grill or like an oven. They say the pizzas cooked on one are outstanding, and we love pizza.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

This will upset the Green Gods


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I am an Egger but do let us know how it works out. Never seen one before is it cast iron?
DLo what's your problem with Egger's


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

82whaler said:


> I am an Egger but do let us know how it works out. Never seen one before is it cast iron?
> DLo what's your problem with Egger's


Insulated steel. I wanted a Kamado Style smoker but I could not drop the cash for a BGE right now, so I went for the Akorn. Got several friends with them and they love'm.


----------

